# buying in florida



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, we are canadian citizens who want to buy a property in florida. I have been told you can only stay for 6 months, but also I have been told you can stay longer but will not be covered by ohip or receive any canadian benifits. As we are retired and don't require any benifits, can we stay longer than the 6 months especially if we won't be working or taking any benifits from the usa system? Will the us authorities allow it if you own a home there and are retired?lane:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Hi, we are canadian citizens who want to buy a property in florida. I have been told you can only stay for 6 months, but also I have been told you can stay longer but will not be covered by ohip or receive any canadian benifits. As we are retired and don't require any benifits, can we stay longer than the 6 months especially if we won't be working or taking any benifits from the usa system? Will the us authorities allow it if you own a home there and are retired?lane:


You can certainly stay longer. If you're caught, you won't be coming back any time soon, though. Owning a home is neither here nor there with your immigration status. You have a right to own it but there's no right to live in it.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You can certainly stay longer. If you're caught, you won't be coming back any time soon, though. Owning a home is neither here nor there with your immigration status. You have a right to own it but there's no right to live in it.


Thanks I have been told so many different things, I have also been told we can apply for an extended visa is that true? 
thanks Djam


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Thanks I have been told so many different things, I have also been told we can apply for an extended visa is that true?
> thanks Djam


Well I suppose you could apply for a B2. If granted, tt gives you the same 180 days that you are allowed without a visa as a Canadian citizen. And you can extend it when here. But valid reasons for an extension are along the lines of being connected to tubes and machines in the ICU of a hospital. Anything less is likely to lead to rejection. So I don't see it as any step forward. If you want to live here, it's half a million down (EB5) or buy a business and run it (E2) with around half that amount.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Well I suppose you could apply for a B2. If granted, tt gives you the same 180 days that you are allowed without a visa as a Canadian citizen. And you can extend it when here. But valid reasons for an extension are along the lines of being connected to tubes and machines in the ICU of a hospital. Anything less is likely to lead to rejection. So I don't see it as any step forward. If you want to live here, it's half a million down (EB5) or buy a business and run it (E2) with around half that amount.


Thanks again, it puts to bed all the different things I have been told
djam


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Thanks again, it puts to bed all the different things I have been told
> djam


I find it interesting how much folks "listen" instead of doing research. The Web allows access to official sites free of charge. USCIS.gov

Have you bothered to read through some of the older threads here? Verse and Chapter for this question get quoted on a regular basis.

There is no snow bird visa.
There is no retiree visa.
There is no homeowner visa.
Canadians can legally enter for 90 days or apply for a 180 day visitor visa. Be sure to have proof of binding ties to Canada and intentions of returning there. The option to extend this to 360 days while in the US does exist. None of these guarantee your stay up to the maximum amount of days. This is within the discretion of the immigration officer at point of entry. You will run into a problem with your medical insurance and potentially with taxes depending on the length of your US stay. Homework!

AGAIN - Border Countries: Canada, Mexico and Bermuda

Why do posters occasionally loose their sense of humor? The same questions over and over again!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

twostep said:


> I find it interesting how much folks "listen" instead of doing research. The Web allows access to official sites free of charge. USCIS.gov
> 
> Have you bothered to read through some of the older threads here? Verse and Chapter for this question get quoted on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, I have gotten the message now, and will leave looking into getting in to usa, as I see I was under the misapprehension that canada being an neigbouring country might have had the same concessions as the republic of ireland with the north of Ireland for example. I see that is not the case so thats that would have liked to have bought small property and played golf, paying taxes to the usa would have been fine as I expect to pay taxes no matter where I live. Thanks again
Djam


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Thank you for your reply, I have gotten the message now, and will leave looking into getting in to usa, as I see I was under the misapprehension that canada being an neigbouring country might have had the same concessions as the republic of ireland with the north of Ireland for example. I see that is not the case so thats that would have liked to have bought small property and played golf, paying taxes to the usa would have been fine as I expect to pay taxes no matter where I live. Thanks again
> Djam


You get 2 very big advantages as a Canadian:
1/ Visa-free tourist travel for up to 180 days.
2/ TN status under NAFTA -- work in specific professional jobs on a list is very easy compared with other countries.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit
Do you have a link showing 180 days for Canadians? I am only aware of up to 90. Thank you.
Border Countries: Canada, Mexico and Bermuda


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Fatbrit
> Do you have a link showing 180 days for Canadians? I am only aware of up to 90. Thank you.
> Border Countries: Canada, Mexico and Bermuda


"Canadian visitors are generally granted a stay in the U.S. for up to six months at the time of entry."

Canadian Citizens • U.S. Consular Services in Canada


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> "Canadian visitors are generally granted a stay in the U.S. for up to six months at the time of entry."
> 
> Canadian Citizens • U.S. Consular Services in Canada


YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT CANADIANS BEING ABLE TO STAY UP TO 180 DAYS, i HAVE JUST BEEN LOOKING AT THE SNOWBIRD WEBSITE AND THEY CONFIRM THIS, SO THANKS AGAIN THAT MIGHT BE NICE DURING THE WINTER MONTHS TO BE ABLE TO PLAY SOME GOLF IN THE HEAT
DJAM:clap2:


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You get 2 very big advantages as a Canadian:
> 1/ Visa-free tourist travel for up to 180 days.
> 2/ TN status under NAFTA -- work in specific professional jobs on a list is very easy compared with other countries.


hI again, where could I find the list for TN status under NAFTA? What exactly is TN status? and NAFTA sorry about my ignorance havent a clue what they mean
Thanks
djam


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> hI again, where could I find the list for TN status under NAFTA? What exactly is TN status? and NAFTA sorry about my ignorance havent a clue what they mean
> Thanks
> djam



Grasmick's TN List


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Fatbrit:>)


----------

